# Movie Quote Game



## Yellow Sign (Jun 15, 2006)

Here are the rules. 

Give a quote from a movie. It must be from one character and three sentences or less. 

Then the next person has tell what movie the quote is from and for a bonus point the name of the character who quoted it. 

Then that person can post a quote and so on and so on. 

Have fun! 


Here is the first Quote:



> _Pathetic earthlings. Hurling your bodies out into the void, without the slightest inkling of who or what is out here. If you had known anything about the true nature of the universe, anything at all, you would've hidden from it in terror._


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 15, 2006)

Emperor Ming!  from _Flash Gordon_

My Quote:



> Do you know what people say about you? They say you are homeschooled jungle freak who's a less hot version of me. So don't try to act all innocent. You can take that fake apology and shove it straight up your hairy little a-


----------



## Black Omega (Jun 15, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Here are the rules.
> 
> Give a quote from a movie. It must be from one character and three sentences or less.
> 
> ...



Hm...sure.

Quote is from Flash Gordon, Ming the Merciless.

For my quote, something even more obscure.

"It's much easier to run the hospital if all the patients are asleep."

"Easiest way to run the world, for that matter."


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 15, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Do you know what people say about you? They say you are homeschooled jungle freak who's a less hot version of me. So don't try to act all innocent. You can take that fake apology and shove it straight up your hairy little a-



Regina George from Mean Girls.

But since I don't have a quote on hand, the next person can just use Black Omega's.


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 15, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> My Quote:




Regina, from _Mean Girls_.  Black Omega, however, has me stumped.

I will throw out a classic quote, one that I'm sure people here will have no trouble getting:



> Hee hee. "Get her." That was your whole plan. I like it; it was scientific.




Bah!  John Crichton beat me to it!  Curses!


----------



## Black Omega (Jun 15, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Regina, from _Mean Girls_.  Black Omega, however, has me stumped.



It might be about as obscure as you can get with a movie availible on DVD at Amazon. Movie dates back to 1974.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 15, 2006)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> For my quote, something even more obscure.
> 
> "It's much easier to run the hospital if all the patients are asleep."
> 
> "Easiest way to run the world, for that matter."




_The Final Programme_
A Nurse and Jerry Cornelius




			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Hee hee. "Get her." That was your whole plan. I like it; it was scientific.




_Ghostbusters_
Dr. Peter Venkman



*My Quote*

"_A brass unicorn has been catapulted across a London street and impaled an eminent surgeon. Words fail me, gentlemen._"


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jun 15, 2006)

The brass unicorn quote is Vincent Price as Dr. Phibes in "The Abominable Dr. Phibes."

Quote:

"I want to eat your face. It could just be so yummy. I'd like to have your face, in my tummy."

Any one of several titles will do.


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 15, 2006)

DreadPirateMurphy said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> "I want to eat your face. It could just be so yummy. I'd like to have your face, in my tummy."
> 
> Any one of several titles will do.




It's from a Leslie Nielsen movie.  _The Creature Wasn't Nice_, maybe?  Ahhh, Leslie Nielsen is a funny man.



> Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 15, 2006)

"Can't fight here this is the  warroom."

Dr. Strangelove. 

My quote: "never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line."


----------



## sniffles (Jun 15, 2006)

"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here. This is the War Room." 
I believe that's from *Dr. Strangelove*.

Here's mine:
"How did  he learn to negotiate like that?"


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 15, 2006)

> How did he learn to negotiate like that?




Sniffles, is that from The Fifth Element?


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 15, 2006)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> "How did  he learn to negotiate like that?"



The Fifth Element

And my entry is:

"uhhh...I'm just gonna go find a cash machine"


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 15, 2006)

> "uhhh...I'm just gonna go find a cash machine"




The Big Lebowski[sp?].

My quote: "Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line."


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 15, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> My quote: "never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line."




Vincini, _The Princess Bride_



> I was a dog, but because I was really good, they moved me up to human being status.  Sort of.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 15, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I was a dog, but because I was really good they moved me up to human being status. Sort of.




Was that from Tank girl?

Try this one.



> Do be careful! Don't lose any of that stuff. That's concentrated evil. One drop of that could turn you all into hermit crabs.


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 16, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Try this one.




Ahh, Time Bandits.  And I believe it was the Supreme Being that said that.

Let's see ...



> Brilliant. So now we got a huge guy theory, and a serial crusher theory. Top notch.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 16, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Ahh, Time Bandits.  And I believe it was the Supreme Being that said that.
> 
> Let's see ...



The Boondock Saints

And another from my collection:

"True love is hard to find, sometimes you think you have true love and then you catch the early flight home from San Diego and a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a goddamn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend... "


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 16, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> The Boondock Saints
> 
> And another from my collection:
> 
> "True love is hard to find, sometimes you think you have true love and then you catch the early flight home from San Diego and a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a goddamn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend... "




Old School.  Just saw it on cable a couple nights ago.  

I never would have gotten Boondock Saints.

How about this one?



> What you don't know about me I can just about squeeze in the Grand (expletive)  Canyon. Did you know I always wanted to be a dancer in Vegas?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay this one might be a little hard but I'll give you a hint: It features a huge star of horror films.

"How's that for a wake up call?"


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jun 16, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Old School.  Just saw it on cable a couple nights ago.
> 
> I never would have gotten Boondock Saints.
> 
> How about this one?




Chasing Amy.



> Yes, a single machine.  A cube 20 miles on each side.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 16, 2006)

> Yes, a single machine. A cube 20 miles on each side



Forbidden Planet



> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go on an overnight drunk, and in 10 days I'm going to set out to find the shark that ate my friend and destroy it. Anyone who wants to tag along is more than welcome.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 16, 2006)

Mallus said:
			
		

> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go on an overnight drunk, and in 10 days I'm going to set out to find the shark that ate my friend and destroy it. Anyone who wants to tag along is more than welcome.




_The Life Aquatic_
Steve Zissou


"You know what he'll do when he comes back? Beat my teeth out, then kick me in the stomach for mumbling."

or 

"She tried to sit in my lap while I was standing up."


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jun 19, 2006)

Marlowe in _The Big Sleep_.



> Welcome the rich man, he's hard for you to miss. His butt keeps getting bigger, so there's plenty there to kiss!


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2006)

DreadPirateMurphy said:
			
		

> Welcome the rich man, he's hard for you to miss. His butt keeps getting bigger, so there's plenty there to kiss!



That'd be Spirited Away. I believe the character who said it was either Chihiyaku or Aniyaku. Here's mine:

"What care I for human hearts? Soft and spiritless as poridge! A fairy's heart beats fierce and free! Waaa..."


----------



## sniffles (Jun 19, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> That'd be Spirited Away. I believe the character who said it was either Chihiyaku or Aniyaku. Here's mine:
> 
> "What care I for human hearts? Soft and spiritless as poridge! A fairy's heart beats fierce and free! Waaa..."



That's Oona from *Legend*.   

Here's my next offering:
"Maybe you want to put some clothes on if you're going to fight evil today."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2006)

sniffles said:
			
		

> "Maybe you want to put some clothes on if you're going to fight evil today."



That'd be the Bowler from *Mystery Men*.  

Here's another: "How do you shoot the devil in the back? What if you miss?"


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 20, 2006)

> "How do you shoot the devil in the back? What if you miss?"




The Usual Suspects.  A true classic.

Try this quote. It's a little more obscure than my other entries, but if anyone can get it an ENworlder can.

"Great storms announce themselves with a single breeze, and a single random spark can ignite the fires of rebellion."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 20, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> "Great storms announce themselves with a single breeze, and a single random spark can ignite the fires of rebellion."



That'd be the bishop from Ladyhawk.

How about: "Just fear me, love me, do as I say and I will be your slave."


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> That'd be the bishop from Ladyhawk.
> 
> How about: "Just fear me, love me, do as I say and I will be your slave."




Gotta be Labyrith.   More precisely David Bowie alongside the always beautiful Jennifer Connely.   

I'll try one more:

"Tell him the liberator who destroyed my property has realigned my perception"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 20, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Gotta be Labyrith.   More precisely David Bowie alongside the always beautiful Jennifer Connely.
> 
> I'll try one more:
> 
> "Tell him the liberator who destroyed my property has realigned my perception"





Tyler Durden whispers it in *Fight Club.*

Try this on:


> "Why don't you just pour battery acid down your throat?"
> 
> "No caffeine."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 20, 2006)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Why don't you just pour battery acid down your throat?"
> 
> "No caffeine."




Martha from _The Paper_.

Try this classic.



> _"I found the tusks very difficult to remove. Of course, in Alabama the Tuscaloosa. But that's completely irrelephant to what I'm talking about."_


----------



## grimslade (Jun 20, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Martha from _The Paper_.
> 
> Try this classic.




Animal Crackers  Groucho Marx

How about this one:

"You said don't shoot him, right? Well I didn't; I strangled him. If you didn't want me to kill him, why did you leave me alone with him?"


----------



## werk (Jun 20, 2006)

Devil in a Blue Dress 



"Calling me sir is like putting an elevator in an outhouse. It don't belong."


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 21, 2006)

...


> Never put passion before principle. Even if win, you lose.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 21, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> ...



Mr. Miyagi, from Karate Kid 2.

Let's see...



> Okay.  So, she's a dog.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jun 21, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> Devil in a Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> "Calling me sir is like putting an elevator in an outhouse. It don't belong."




Emmett from Roadhouse. 



> Did they look like psychos? Did they? No. They were f*****g vampires. Psychos do not explode when sunlight hits them, I don't give a f**k how crazy they are.


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Donovan Morningfire said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> 
> "Okay. So she's a dog."




_Ghostbusters_, Dr. Venkman.

How about... 

"I think we've all arrived at a very special place. Spiritually, ecumenically, grammatically..."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 21, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> "I think we've all arrived at a very special place. Spiritually, ecumenically, grammatically..."





Captain Jack Sparrow in _Pirates of the Caribbean_

Try this one.

_"A magnificence that comes out of your eyes, in your voice, in the way you stand there, in the way you walk. You're lit from within, Tracy. You've got fires banked down in you, hearth-fires and holocausts."_


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 21, 2006)

Tracy is played by Katherine Hepburn in Philadelphia Story


try this
"_Lying's the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off - but it's better if you do._"


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 21, 2006)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> Man: Good evening, pretty lady. How 'bout some company?
> Woman: No thanks. I'm saving myself 'til I get raped.




Charlie in the _Long Kiss Goodnight_

My turn... (this is harder than identifying the damn quotes...):


"Where's the Captain?"

"Dead."

"I didn't ask you how he was, I asked you where he was."


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jun 21, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Charlie in the _Long Kiss Goodnight_
> 
> My turn... (this is harder than identifying the damn quotes...):
> 
> ...




First I thought it was Master and Commander, but I checked and I'm wrong.  James Caan, in "A Bridge Too Far," which was a good movie I should have remembered...



> No, no, no, don't tug on that.  You never know what it might be attached to.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 21, 2006)

> No, no, no, don't tug on that.  You never know what it might be attached to.




Bucakaroo Banzai in The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension.

Great movie.  I'm still waiting for Buckaroo Vs. the World Crime League.  

Here's one:



> You know, you haven't your medical all-star here. Company doctors are like ship's doctors. Most are just one shuttle flight ahead of a malpractice suit.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ripley said:
			
		

> You know, you haven't your medical all-star here. Company doctors are like ship's doctors. Most are just one shuttle flight ahead of a malpractice suit.




Is that right?



			
				? said:
			
		

> Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 21, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Is that right?




nope.  It isn't from the Alien(s) series, but the movie was set on a space station.


"Buzzards gotta eat same as worms"

Josey Wales in The Outlaw Josey Wales.  Incidentaly the best use of tobacco spit in any motion picture.


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 22, 2006)

> You know, you haven't your medical all-star here. Company doctors are like ship's doctors. Most are just one shuttle flight ahead of a malpractice suit.




That'd be _Outland_ with Sean Connery, I believe. (though I don't know the name of the actress who played the doctor)

Next (an easy one):

"I don't know about you, but I'm having a ball."


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jun 22, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> That'd be _Outland_ with Sean Connery, I believe. (though I don't know the name of the actress who played the doctor)
> 
> Next (an easy one):
> 
> "I don't know about you, but I'm having a ball."




Marv SIN CITY.

After being asked what he did last night the character responds: 
"I think I f*****d a squirrel to death, and don't remember."


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 22, 2006)

> After being asked what he did last night the character responds:
> "I think I f*****d a squirrel to death, and don't remember."




Joe Hallenbeck (Bruce Willis) in _The Last Boyscout_

Howzabout this one?



> Well, I'm all broken up over that man's rights!




JediSoth


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Harry Callahan, _Dirty Harry_

My turn.

"You took the purest thing in your life and corrupted it, for what? For what?"


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Harry Callahan, _Dirty Harry_
> 
> My turn.
> 
> "You took the purest thing in your life and corrupted it, for what? For what?"




Nick Nolte in _Blue Chips_.



			
				Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for Buckaroo Vs. the World Crime League.




I think that was called _Big Trouble in Little China_.  

New quote:



> Hey Bob, do I have any openings that this man might fit?


----------



## werk (Jun 22, 2006)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> Did they look like psychos? Did they? No. They were f*****g vampires. Psychos do not explode when sunlight hits them, I don't give a f**k how crazy they are.




From Dusk til Dawn, Tarantino to Keitel, directed by Robert Rodriguez.


"It's so easy you almost feel sorry for them. You'll get used to killing. Just forget about that mortal coil. You'll become accustomed to it, all too quickly. "


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 22, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> From Dusk til Dawn, Tarantino to Keitel, directed by Robert Rodriguez.
> 
> 
> "It's so easy you almost feel sorry for them. You'll get used to killing. Just forget about that mortal coil. You'll become accustomed to it, all too quickly. "




Lestat - Interview with a Vampire

Here is an easy one:

"I want these M*********** Snakes off this M************ Plane"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> "I want these M*********** Snakes off this M************ Plane"




*sigh*  Snakes on a plane.  It ashames me that I know that.




"Put them in the iron maiden!"
"Excellent!"


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 22, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Snakes on a plane.  It ashames me that I know that.




No character name or actor name at least?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> No character name or actor name at least?




Don't know the character's name.  And there is only one actor in that movie, so I'm going to take a wild guess and say Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 22, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Put them in the iron maiden!"
> "Excellent!"




Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure!


Try this one. 

"There was a moment last night, when she was sandwiched between the two Finnish dwarves and the Maori tribesmen, where I thought, "Wow, I could really spend the rest of my life with this woman".


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 22, 2006)

> "There was a moment last night, when she was sandwiched between the two Finnish dwarves and the Maori tribesmen, where I thought, "Wow, I could really spend the rest of my life with this woman".




Zoolander.  I think the line was delivered by Ben Stiller.

Try this:

Do you believe in destiny? That even the powers of time can be altered for a single purpose? That the luckiest man who walks upon this earth is the one who finds... True love?


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jun 23, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> From Dusk til Dawn, Tarantino to Keitel, directed by Robert Rodriguez.




Right movie, wrong actors. George Clooney to Cheech Marin.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 23, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Do you believe in destiny? That even the powers of time can be altered for a single purpose? That the luckiest man who walks upon this earth is the one who finds... True love?




Had to look it up, but I'm pretty sure that's from Bram Stoker's Dracula. I'm assuming the quote is spoken by Dracula.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's an easy one...

"We have come full circle, Lord. I would like to think there is some higher meaning in this. It certainly would reflect well on You."

OR

This one...

"No, you submit, do you hear? You be strong, you survive... You stay alive, no matter what occurs! I will find you. No matter how long it takes, no matter how far, I will find you."


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 23, 2006)

"Viva a la victory, viva la victory"

Hint: It is from an animated movie.


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 23, 2006)

> Hey Bob, do I have any openings that this man might fit?




History of the World, Part 1. Empress Nmypho (the late, great Madeline Kahn).



> If this is to be our end, then I would have them make such an end, as to be worthy of remembrance.




JediSoth


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 23, 2006)

> "We have come full circle, Lord. I would like to think there is some higher meaning in this. It certainly would reflect well on You."




Ladyhawke. Matthew Broderick's character (can't remember the name)
Love that movie.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 23, 2006)

> "No, you submit, do you hear? You be strong, you survive... You stay alive, no matter what occurs! I will find you. No matter how long it takes, no matter how far, I will find you."




Pretty sure that is from Last of the Mohicans.

This one is a more recent movie:

"It is most gratifying that your enthusiasm for our planet continues unabated. As a token of our appreciation, we hope you will enjoy the two thermonuclear missiles we've just sent to converge with your craft. To ensure ongoing quality of service, your death may be monitored for training purposes. Thank you."


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 23, 2006)

> "If this is to be our end, then I would have them make such an end, as to be worthy of remembrance."




Lord of the Rings, The Two Towers delivered by Theoden at Helms Deep.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 23, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> "It is most gratifying that your enthusiasm for our planet continues unabated. As a token of our appreciation, we hope you will enjoy the two thermonuclear missiles we've just sent to converge with your craft. To ensure ongoing quality of service, your death may be monitored for training purposes. Thank you."



_Hitchhikers Guide through the Galaxy_. It was an automated message from the planet Mageira, the planet of the race that built customized planets for their rich clients...


Okay, it took me some time to find a quote - it's an easy one (I think) 


> What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Asmo (Jun 23, 2006)

"What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?"

Monty Python: The Holy Grail

An easy one:

"If we fail to anticipate the unforeseen or expect the unexpected in a universe of infinite possibilities, we may find ourselves at the mercy of anyone or anything that cannot be programmed, categorized or easily referenced."

Asmo


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2006)

Asmo said:
			
		

> "If we fail to anticipate the unforeseen or expect the unexpected in a universe of infinite possibilities, we may find ourselves at the mercy of anyone or anything that cannot be programmed, categorized or easily referenced."




X-Files, I think from Mulder.



_“What a dangerous precedent. What if there are more heroes like him? What if courage and imagination became everyday mortal qualities? What will become of us?”_

_“We would no longer be needed. But, for the moment, there is sufficient cowardice, sloth and mendacity down there on Earth to last forever.”_

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 23, 2006)

> “We would no longer be needed. But, for the moment, there is sufficient cowardice, sloth and mendacity down there on Earth to last forever.”




Clash of the Titans

This is a good one.

"I'm done doing what I swore an oath to God 28 years ago to never do again. I've created, "something that kills people." And in that purpose I was a success. I've done this, because philosophically I'm sympathetic to your aim. I can tell you with no ego, this is my finest sword. If on your journey, you should encounter God, God will be cut."


----------



## Asmo (Jun 23, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Clash of the Titans
> 
> This is a good one.
> 
> "I'm done doing what I swore an oath to God 28 years ago to never do again. I've created, "something that kills people." And in that purpose I was a success. I've done this, because philosophically I'm sympathetic to your aim. I can tell you with no ego, this is my finest sword. If on your journey, you should encounter God, God will be cut."




Kill Bill 1 maybe?

From a great movie:

"Don't mock me my friend. It's a condition of mental divergence. I find myself on the planet Ogo, part of an intellectual elite, preparing to subjugate the barbarian hordes on Pluto."

Asmo


----------



## sniffles (Jun 23, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> _Hitchhikers Guide through the Galaxy_. It was an automated message from the planet Mageira, the planet of the race that built customized planets for their rich clients...
> 
> 
> Okay, it took me some time to find a quote - it's an easy one (I think)



That's the planet Magrathea.


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 23, 2006)

Asmo said:
			
		

> From a great movie:
> 
> "Don't mock me my friend. It's a condition of mental divergence. I find myself on the planet Ogo, part of an intellectual elite, preparing to subjugate the barbarian hordes on Pluto."
> 
> Asmo




12 Monkeys.

And, another easy one:

"This is the captain. We have a little problem with our entry sequence, so we may experience some slight turbulence and then - explode."


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 23, 2006)

> "This is the captain. We have a little problem with our entry sequence, so we may experience some slight turbulence and then - explode."




Serenity. Cap'n Mal


You want easy?

"Farewell, good thief. I wish to part in friendship, and to take back my words at the gate... You are no coward, my friend; I am sorry I so named you. And I was wrong, you DO understand war."


----------



## werk (Jun 23, 2006)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> Right movie, wrong actors. George Clooney to Cheech Marin.




Awww, shucks!  Totally sounds like Tarantino though.

And it's hard to give the character's name for snakes on a plane as it's not released yet.

Great thread!


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 23, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> "Farewell, good thief. I wish to part in friendship, and to take back my words at the gate... You are no coward, my friend; I am sorry I so named you. And I was wrong, you DO understand war."




Tricksy Hobbitses.  That would be the Hobbit.

Try this classic on for size:

"Illinois Nazis."

"I hate Illinois Nazis."


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 23, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Tricksy Hobbitses.  That would be the Hobbit.
> 
> Try this classic on for size:
> 
> ...




The Blues Brothers.  Jake and Elwood

Try this one ya lubbers.  

"You're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 23, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> The Blues Brothers.  Jake and Elwood
> 
> Try this one ya lubbers.
> 
> "You're gonna need a bigger boat."




Jaws    Martin Brody



How about this.

"Your eyes are full of hate, forty-one. That's good. Hate keeps a man alive. It gives him strength."


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 23, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "Your eyes are full of hate, forty-one. That's good. Hate keeps a man alive. It gives him strength."




Ben Hur.  Good pick.

How about this one?

'Like I told my last wife, I said, "Honey, I never drive faster than I can see, and besides... it's all in the reflexes."'


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 23, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Ben Hur.  Good pick.
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 'Like I told my last wife, I said, "Honey, I never drive faster than I can see, and besides... it's all in the reflexes."'




I don't even have to google that one!    

Jack Burton in Big Trouble in Little China! 

Now this one. 

"We musn't underestimate American blundering. I was with them when they blundered into Berlin in 1918."


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 23, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "We musn't underestimate American blundering. I was with them when they blundered into Berlin in 1918."




Ahh, another one from my personal collection.  Casablanca.

How about this?

"God, I miss Communism. The Red threat... people were scared... the agency had some respect and I got laid every night."


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 24, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> "Viva a la victory, viva la victory"
> 
> Hint: It is from an animated movie.





Yeah, I didn't think anyone would get my quote...  Go ahead and Google it, cheaters


----------



## Asmo (Jun 26, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> How about this?
> 
> "God, I miss Communism. The Red threat... people were scared... the agency had some respect and I got laid every night."




Hudson Hawk.

This is from one of my all time fav. movies:

"This'll be fun. We'll stay up late, swapping manly stories, and in the morning... I'm making waffles."

Asmo


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2006)

Asmo said:
			
		

> "This'll be fun. We'll stay up late, swapping manly stories, and in the morning... I'm making waffles."




Donkey in Shrek.  I do that quote all the time.

"I'm driving down the road with your head stuck in my window. What does it look like I'm doin'?"


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I'm driving down the road with your head stuck in my window. What does it look like I'm doin'?"




Bullet-Tooth Tony, _Snatch_

Here's another one:

"I've done... murder."

"Haven't we all."


----------



## werk (Jun 26, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't think anyone would get my quote...  Go ahead and Google it, cheaters




Are you sure it's quoted correctly?  Viva A la victory?  Viva la victory is too widely used to identify the quote from one specific movie.  With the extra A, I get nothing on a search


----------



## Einan (Jun 26, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't think anyone would get my quote...  Go ahead and Google it, cheaters




Is that South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut by chance?

Einan


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 26, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Ladyhawke. Matthew Broderick's character (can't remember the name)
> Love that movie.





			
				Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that is from Last of the Mohicans.




Right, on both counts.

Sorry it took so long for me to come back, I have a short attention span when it comes to certain threads.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's another...

"Now look, I once stood exposed to the Dragon's Breath so that a man could lie one night with a woman. It took me nine moons to recover. And all for this lunacy called, "love," this mad distemper that strikes down both beggar and king. Never again. Never."


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 26, 2006)

And this one...

"He'll crow. He'll fight. He'll fly. And then... he'll die."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 26, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Here's another...
> 
> "Now look, I once stood exposed to the Dragon's Breath so that a man could lie one night with a woman. It took me nine moons to recover. And all for this lunacy called, "love," this mad distemper that strikes down both beggar and king. Never again. Never."




Merlin from Excalibur

Here you go

"Please doctor, I've got to ask this. It sounds like, well, just as though you're describing some form of super carrot."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 26, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And this one...
> 
> "He'll crow. He'll fight. He'll fly. And then... he'll die."




Hook from...well, _Hook_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 26, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And this one...
> 
> "He'll crow. He'll fight. He'll fly. And then... he'll die."




Captian Hook from Hook


And this one

"I dunno what the hell's in there, but it's weird and pissed off, whatever it is."


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 26, 2006)

I cheated, and looked up Yellow Sign's quotes. Never watch either of those movies, so I'll let someone else answer. 

Your answers were correct, of course.


----------



## morrolan (Jun 26, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "I dunno what the hell's in there, but it's weird and pissed off, whatever it is."




That would be Carpenter's The Thing.

try...

*A: *"Well, he's always been lacking in moral fiber."
*B: *"He knows a lot about Sean Connery."
*A: *"That's hardly a substitute."


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 27, 2006)

morrolan said:
			
		

> *A: *"Well, he's always been lacking in moral fiber."
> *B: *"He knows a lot about Sean Connery."
> *A: *"That's hardly a substitute."




That'd be _Trainspotting_ - Renton and IIRC... Mother Superior? discussing Sick Boy.

Ok, how about this one:

"They lack any kind of criminal credibility. I might get laughed at."


----------



## Asmo (Jun 27, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Ok, how about this one:
> 
> "They lack any kind of criminal credibility. I might get laughed at."




Lock,stock and two smoking barrels. 


"We're not gonna make it, are we? People, I mean."

"It's in your nature to destroy yourselves."

"Yeah. Major drag, huh?"

Asmo


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jun 27, 2006)

Asmo said:
			
		

> Lock,stock and two smoking barrels.
> 
> 
> "We're not gonna make it, are we? People, I mean."
> ...




T2 The Terminator and John

Here's one:

A: Well, for starters, she's been f****d more times than she's had a hot meal.
B: Yeah, I heard about that. It was neck-and-neck and then she skipped lunch.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jun 28, 2006)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> T2 The Terminator and John
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> ...






Did I actually Stump people with this one? 

Should I post an easier post that's not from a Shane Black movie (hint) ?


----------



## Asmo (Jun 29, 2006)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> Did I actually Stump people with this one?
> 
> Should I post an easier post that's not from a Shane Black movie (hint) ?




No,it´s Kiss kiss,bang bang - saw it a month a go - but I guess that a thread can only last that long. I enjoyed it greatly,though.

I think I use mmu1:s quote once again,perhaps someone can crack it because I don´t know the answer:

"I've done... murder."

"Haven't we all."

Asmo


----------

